# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Malliouhana

## Island Visitor

... has a suite deal going this summer:

Rent one room at their summer discount rate and get the adjoining room FREE for the kids.

We are going in early summer.  From what I hear, Anguilla is on a massive building spree.  We want to see the island before it becomes more developed.

Mhana looks like The Bomb and a couple of my partners have raved over it.

----------


## MartinS

Have you uncovered any interesting www sites?

  M

----------


## JoshA

Certainly a beautiful location and beach.

----------


## Island Visitor

The Mhana site itself is interesting.  There are also a variety of Anguilla sites.  Mhana does well in the various Places Rated surveys of the Caribbean.  I have two partners who have been there and very much enjoy it.

We are doing this as our Family Trip with the kids.  We very much have enjoyed the Buccaneer on St Croix and may actually be going back late in the summer.  In the meantime, we wanted to do something different.  Unlike last summer, Biras Creek does not have a great family deal (rats) but Mhana does.  So we'll give it a go and see what happens.

----------


## Petri

Malliouhana is very, very nice property.  The food in the restaurant can be a bit too large portions but excellent in quality, one of the best on the island.  Location gives you the best sunset views.

The beach, Mead's Bay, is also one of the best on the island, especially if the wind is elsewhere.  There's another property on that end of the beach so it gets a bit crowded but it's a long beach (twice the size of Saline?) and there's plenty of space in the middle and the other end -- only a few seem to take advantage of it, though.  If it's too windy, rent a car and e.g. Rendevouz Bay is just a few minutes trip away on the other side of the island.

There are couple of restaurants on the beach as well.

PS. We have only explored the place and eaten there, we have only been in Anguilla during the xmas/new year time and it has always been fully booked and very expensive.

----------


## Peter NJ

> ... has a suite deal going this summer:Rent one room at their summer discount rate and get the adjoining room FREE for the kids.We are going in early summer.  From what I hear, Anguilla is on a massive building spree.  We want to see the island before it becomes more developed.Mhana looks like The Bomb and a couple of my partners have raved over it.



IV-its too late...The building boom is WELL underway..That said,i predict you will love it..The Mali,has one of the coolest Bars/Sitting areas ever..Great place for drinks and free munchies..Please promise me you will make the trip to Junks Hole on your visit..The beach will blow you away..It will make you feel like you're slumming when you're on Saline..Also i highly reccomend a trip to Sandy Island..

----------


## Island Visitor

Peter:  Thanks.  It does sound as though "undiscovered" anguilla has been discovered.  

Mhana should be big fun.  Will give a report when we return

----------


## LindaP

IV.....the Mali is a nice place, we have been there about 2 times, but only for cocktails.....the staff were terrific. We stayed down the beach with our kids(older teens) in a villa owned by La Sirena(back off the beach).
  Meads Bay is very nice, and the Mali has a lot of play-areas on the beach for kids. Its view is awesome too!
  We have been to Anguilla 3 times....and actually we were thinking of going next yr. for our 30th anniversary, and staying in Cove Castles(where I've always wanted to check out)....for 2-3 nights, then on to St Barths and a weeks villa stay!!! We did do a 2 b-night stay 2 yrs ago with friends in Anguilla then over to SBs.....I really like the beaches, food and laid-backness of Anguilla.
    Anyway...thats a sweet deal you got, I know you will really enjoy it there.
 LindaP

----------


## Island Visitor

Mhana took a spanking in Travelocity recently.  Among the usual glowing reports are two "unsavory" reports.

I pays my money, I takes my chances.

----------


## Peter NJ

OH PLEASE!! You take NO chances staying at Mali..It is the BOMB..Lets get with the program IV-Mali not Mhana..LOL..

----------


## Island Visitor

Thanks Peter.  I have two friends (yes, believe it or not, I do) who have been to Mali and loved it.

Thanks for setting the record straight.

----------


## andynap

> Thanks Peter.  I have two friends (yes, believe it or not, I do) who have been to Mali and loved it.
> 
> Thanks for setting the record straight.




We always enjoyed Scilly Cay for lunch on our day trips- a little spit of sand on the far eastern shore that serves only grilled lobsters and chicken. The kids will love it too- shallow water for snorkling. It is an adventure. A little boat picks you up at the dock and takes you over. Cute. Not open all the time- just weekends. Music too.

----------


## Island Visitor

Well, we have our reservations for Blanchard's set and are thinking about at least lunch at their new resto.  Anyone been there yet?

----------


## Island Visitor

The new resto is called Zurra and is in a new Superdiduper golf course and megaubercomplex.  It serves three meals a day.  We will try to check it out and report back.

Round Two (of four) of my "Be Like Tim Caribbean Tour" is almost upon us.

----------


## Peter NJ

You will dig Zurra's..Its over the top..The whole Resort Complex is insane..Not for me but they built it and they will come..Its a whole new ballgame for AXA with mega resort after mega resort being planned..Make sure you take a good look around The St Regis Hotel it is most impressive..I just had drinks at Zurra just to check it out but i hear good things about the food.

----------


## Island Visitor

Peter:

Of all the islands that have Gone Miker (embarked upon a course of rampant Uberdevelopment) it seems to me that AXA has taken it to the supreme level.  The resorts they are building and have planned are big and eyepopping to say the least.  Yet they have only a few more residents than SBH.

My ultimate plan is this:

1.  See a lot of the caribbean

2.  Settle down half the year - a la tim - on an island 

3.  Commute - a la St Jimmy - to several others

I had hoped to make SBH my semipermanent home but prices have gotten ahead of me.  Right now, it appears that STX is going to be the place.  Despite the negativity, I actually like STX.  It has a good vibe.  Mixed to be sure, even scary at times, but very fun nonetheless.

So there it is - live part time on STX and commute back home to earn a few more bucks, all the while marauding the caribbean.

----------


## MIke R

very similiar to our plan mon ami except it will  be from a boat and our base will be St John...and then back for ski season...but we re in no rush to do it...ten years or so.

however I'm expecting your AXA trip report to be like this

"stared out to sea at St Barts and wished I was there....had a good cry for being so close - yet so far...then opened up a bottle of wine....next day...same drill"

----------


## Island Visitor

Peut etre, peut etre

----------


## MIke R

no maybes about it

----------


## Peter NJ

however I'm expecting your AXA trip report to be like this"stared out to sea at St Barts and wished I was there....had a good cry for being so close - yet so far...then opened up a bottle of wine....next day...same drill" 

[/quote]Miker..no way....Ive never met the man but..If he his just half a beachnut,that loves great dining,he will love AXA..Just dont go expecting SBH..Which im sure he isnt..Dont go expecting great shopping..On one of the old websites for AXA a Tire store was mentioned in the top 3 stores for shopping..LOL..If he cant enjoy the Mali along with great restos and rediculous beach's,then you are correct,he wont get it or enjoy it..My money,he will rave about it..Does the man like BBq??Hes on the right island..IV minutes from Mali on the same road,B&amp;D BBq..Looks like a house,but dont be intimidated,go in for a plate to go..You will thank me later..You may even plop down 12.5 mil for a nice new villa at St Regis/Temenos..Be neighbors with Oprah..

----------


## MIke R

> however I'm expecting your AXA trip report to be like this"stared out to sea at St Barts and wished I was there....had a good cry for being so close - yet so far...then opened up a bottle of wine....next day...same drill"



Miker..no way....Ive never met the man but..If he his just half a beachnut,that loves great dining,he will love AXA..Just dont go expecting SBH..Which im sure he isnt..Dont go expecting great shopping..On one of the old websites for AXA a Tire store was mentioned in the top 3 stores for shopping..LOL..If he cant enjoy the Mali along with great restos and rediculous beach's,then you are correct,he wont get it or enjoy it..My money,he will rave about it..Does the man like BBq??Hes on the right island..IV minutes from Mali on the same road,B&amp;D BBq..Looks like a house,but dont be intimidated,go in for a plate to go..You will thank me later..You may even plop down 12.5 mil for a nice new villa at St Regis/Temenos..Be neighbors with Oprah.. 

[/quote]

Peter...I have met the man....more then once...trust me here.....he is a sap for St Barts....he is like a love sick puppy dog....and AXA is too close for comfort...he will be pineing....big time...LOL

if AXA was say 100 miles away it would be a case of out of sight out of mind

----------


## Island Visitor

Countdown has begun.  In AXA in less than two weeks.  I hold Winscair tickets even though they have stopped flying to AXA.  They now have an eleventh hour "deal" for Air AXA Services to do all the flights.

LOL.

Not holding my breath.

So here is how it will go:

We will arrive at PJIA at about 1:30.  We will go to the Winscair En Transit counter and present our paperwork.  If they have us in the computer and the plane is there, off we go.  If they start some jive razmataz about new schedules, etc, we will go catch a cab to Marigot and pay the 12 dollar ferry fee.

So I anticipate that we actually will make it to AXA, one way or another.

Report - and commentary - to follow.

----------


## MIke R

AXA is roughly northwest of St Barts...so whatever you do...DONT look to the southeast!!!!....but if you do...

I'll wave...LOL

Bon voyage

----------


## LindaP

IV, have a great time.....say hi to Bankie, and I'm sure your family would enjoy Scilly Cay, awesome BBQ lobsters......check out Gwenn's beach BBQ on Shoal Bay East......we are staying next door to Gwen's Xmas, at Kennith Rogers place,Serenity Cottages.
           Gee Wee wine shop in South Hill is good, and the Irie shop is good for t-shirts. The Mali is great at sunset, wishing you and your family a happy time.   Lindap

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci Linda.  I will note those places and try to see some of them

----------


## Island Visitor

In just over a week, I shall be entering PJIA for the tenth time down - but the first with a destination other than St Barth.

We have one week at AXA, travelling with kids and another couple.  I am contemplating a quick jaunt over to SBH - maybe even spend the nite - sans enfants.  Yet I fear that such a teasing taste of ambrosia will only make me hungry for more.

Then again, when we have to "settle" for AXA, life doesn't suck, mes amis.

----------


## KevinS

C'est facile.  Send the kids home with the other couple, extend your trip, and slip over to SBH for a day.  Don't give any thought to the fact that those same kids may well be responsible for your care when you're old and infirm...

----------


## Island Visitor

> C'est facile.  Send the kids home with the other couple, extend your trip, and slip over to SBH for a day.  Don't give any thought to the fact that those same kids may well be responsible for your care when you're old and infirm...



My damn boss wont give me the extra time off.  I would hate the guy if it weren't me.

----------


## Peter NJ

IV dont miss the Lunch trucks in The Valley..Have a Beef Pattie for me please..If you see the Corn Soup lady under the tree just outside The Valley treat yourself...A very cool and funky place for Breakfest,is the Airport..If you wanna experience a very local fun vibe,check it out..Try to get to either Sandy Island or Prickly...A nice day sail with Cap'n Rollins out of Sandy Ground,might be a nice way to spend the afternoon..If you guys like snorkling,find Calvin on the beach,and have him take you to Little Bay..Its amazing.

----------


## MIke R

AND DONT LOOK TO THE SOUTHEAST!!!!!

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci Peter. 

Miker:  Not too worried.  In emulating His Timness, I shall hopefully make many more trips aux antilles.  Indeed, I have three more (counting AXA) on the books for calendar year 07 plus a quicky to the IOP.  As such, I'll probably manage.

----------


## Peter NJ

My appologies..To find Calvin,go to Crocus Bay Beach,from Crocus he will take you to Little Bay,which is Anguillas best snorkling..The 10 minute boat ride is fun,and the secluded beach for snorkling shouldnt be missed..He will drop you off,then tell him when you want to be picked up...Hope you get to see it..Also,not sure how youre getting to AXA,but if you come by boat from SXM,you will land in Blowing Point...Take a deep breath,Blowing Point is a dump...I promise it gets much better than Blowing Point!!

----------


## Island Visitor

Peter:

Now that Winscair is "once again flying to AXA" through an arrangement with AXA Air, we think we are flying.  Even so, if I start getting That Old Winscair feeling at the terminal, I will pull the handles and cab it over to Marigot for the ferry.  So your warning is much appreciated and will be remembered.

----------


## Peter NJ

It might just be me,but to slide into total AXA mode,it starts with a cold beer in Marigot,hop on the boat,and a beautiful ride to Pardise..When you aproach AXA from the water,the closer you get,the whiteness of the beaches practically blinds you..But,get out of Blowing Point as fast as you can..When do you leave?

----------


## Island Visitor

> It might just be me,but to slide into total AXA mode,it starts with a cold beer in Marigot,hop on the boat,and a beautiful ride to Pardise..When you aproach AXA from the water,the closer you get,the whiteness of the beaches practically blinds you..But,get out of Blowing Point as fast as you can..When do you leave?



Good thought Peter.  As I have followed the escapades of Winscair in the new terminal, particularly their On Again Off Again deal with flying to AXA, I have contemplated the ferry.

We are wheels up Sunday morning, taking "the oldest 757 in Delta's fleet" according to a recent post by EARL.

----------


## LindaP

Bon Voyage IV and family....have an irie time, and if you do ferry it over , there' not as bad as they used to be, bus on water, and you're there in 10mins. Enjoy !!!!!!

----------


## Island Visitor

> Bon Voyage IV and family....have an irie time, and if you do ferry it over , there' not as bad as they used to be, bus on water, and you're there in 10mins. Enjoy !!!!!!



Merci Linda.  The AXA ferry would not be the same as the SBH ferry - shorter voyage in more shallow water.  So long as Delta gets us to PJIA in reasonable time we should be able to get to Malliouhana.

Report to follow

----------

